# i have a question



## benjamin22 (Mar 10, 2009)

i have a question about a buck i found dead wile i was shed hunting i took the head got a tag for it and want to do European mount but don't want to do any work on it because its just so gross its half decomposed and sticks to high heaven how long would it take to rot in a 5 gal bucket of water it has most of the hair on it still no bottom jaw no eyes no nose just skin and a litlle bit of meat probably still has rotten brains in it its bad. again i do not want to touch it whats the best thing i can do ?


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

just put it in the groung and leave it for a month or so or you can put it in some water and use the maceration method. I found one similar to yours and sucked it up and just took it to work. Needless to say that there were not many happy people when they smelled what was in the air. Just simmer it in hot water and finish it up.........it ain't that bad.


----------



## indybeer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Euro mount*

I did my own euro mount this year on a small buck I took in muzzleloader season. It only took about 6 hrs to get it clean and another 2 day soak in peroxide to bleach it white.

It's not as bad as it seems. After you start simmering it in soap water the smell isn't so bad.


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

If you put it in a pail of water it will stink even worse!! I would use the preasure washer on it then boil it out and hit it with the washer again. (works really well)


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*let the bugs clean it*

Stick it in the ground for a month or so. Makes the whole process easy then bleach it for a dat or two. Just make sure you put it someplace where nothing can get at it.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

Beetles


----------



## rhino_rv (Oct 18, 2005)

Beetles would be the way to go...


----------



## trophytaker82 (Dec 4, 2008)

hang it in a tree away from the house and let the bird pick it clean


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

whiteflag said:


> If you put it in a pail of water it will stink even worse!! I would use the preasure washer on it then boil it out and hit it with the washer again. (works really well)





BigDoggDarren said:


> Beetles


These are the two best options...


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

By an Ant hill, make sure to anchor it down so animals won't drag it away, the ants will clean it.


----------

